# Has anyone used the Nova Dovetail Chisel to form Bowl Recess?



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

I see Nova offers a chisel they say will make the correct dovetail for mounting bowls to their chucks. Have you used one and what is your opinion about the tool?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't know how much that Nova dovetail chisel cost or ever seen one, but you can find many brands of dovetail scrapers. Had to go to Teknatool catalog to see what you were talking about.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=tools-tayl-diam-dovtai

Just takes little practice, but you can do the same thing with a skew chisel, gouge, or square scraper.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I've never used one but I do think it is a waste of $$$.
Clean out as much of the recess as you need with your parting tool.
Get an old flat tip screwdriver (or buy one from the cheapo bin for $2) and grind the 15* angle.
Insert in the slot cleared by your parting tool and move just a little L or R as needed (1/8 at the very most) for the dovetail profile.
Here is one I made from an old bench chisel. Looks odd but it is presented with the handle 45* to the wood so that I can sneak in around the live center.
Note: other brands of chuck may require a different dovetail angle.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Use a parting tool to make the recess then a skew to dovetail the side. No special tool needed.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Just like OSU55 says.Works for me…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

There is an article by Mike Peace in the current AAW journal (American Woodturner) on how to make one,


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Great! I'll definitely take a look. Thanks!


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

You can also download the article and others I have written from my website http://mikepeacewoodturning.blogspot.com/p/woodturning-resources.html
You can also see my video on making a recess with it here 




Mike Peace


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

When I first got my Nova 16-24 lathe, and before I knew any better, I bought the dovetail chisel from them. Yes, it's a waste lof money, yes, there are other ways of doing the job. But, I have already wasted the money, so I may as well confess it and move on 

That being said, the tool does work as advertised. Makes a perfect dovetail recess that fits the chuck perfectly. I only used it a few times early on, but at the time, before I learned what I have learned since, I was happy to have it available, as I didn't know any other way to make the angled recess at that time.

Live and learn. The thing looks cool in the tool rack now next to my collection of Thompson Lathe Tools


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input. As someone who has yet to turn his first piece I appreciate the comments coming from experience!


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

Just eyeballing it with a skew can lead to failures, especially on smaller pieces. That being said I think a skew with a template to verify the angle would work just as well as a special cutting tool.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Good point to consider, thanks Soob!


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is a video by Stuart Batty on forming recesses.
If you have a Nova chuck I believe the angle is 15 degrees.
Their 10 in 1 tool has several angles; one of these is 8 degree which they state is the standard angle for dovetails with flat work (such as drawers or other furniture). Make sure you use the correct angle if you use this gauge.


----------

